# Fake designer goods - yes or no?



## caffn8me (Nov 5, 2005)

Sometimes I walk past market stalls and see piles of fake Gucci, Louis Vuitton and Burberry goods.  I see girls everywhere carrying bags which bear the logos but not the telltale quality of the originals.

My own view is that fake goods are naff and they devalue the original brand.  I wouldn't dare to have a Louis Vuitton bag now because most people will just assume it's a cheap fake.  I was pleased to see the report of a man jailed for fake Rolex watch

Designs are intellectual property and copying them is illegal under national and international law.  It seems a bit hypocritical to complain that someone is using our photographs and posing as us on another forum if we are happy to buy fake goods.  It's just another form of impersonation.

People tend to assume that the sale of counterfeit goods is a victimless crime but there's a much more serious aspect to it.  Counterfeiting is big money and that big money ends up in the hands of criminal gangs or possibly even terrorists according to this report.

When you buy counterfeit goods you are ALWAYS giving money to criminals but do you know _what_ they then do with it?

What do other folks think?


----------



## moonrevel (Nov 5, 2005)

I guess I see this problem in two ways: 1. clearly attempting to pass off another's design as your own; and 2. producing your own version of a popular style.

In the first case, making a bag which bears the LV design and logo, but is not produced by LV, is clearly a copyright violation.  Legally (and undeniably certainly), you can't take someone else's idea and pass it off as your own.  I am in graduate school, and at our school plagiarism is a big deal, because it is wrong to take an idea you lifted from someone else and claim that it's your own.  To me, a fake designer bag which claims to be LV or Gucci or what have you, label and all, is no different than plagiarism, and it should be punished.

2. This is where it gets sticky, like in the instance of "fake" Uggs.  While Ugg boots have been around for a long time, they seem to have only recently become a fashion trend (though they may be going out of fashion...I can never keep track of these things), and many companies are trying to profit from this trend.  I personally don't see that sheepskin lined suede boots are all that novel of a concept, so for Mudd or some other company to make their own version of it appears to me less trying to counterfeit Uggs and more like trying to keep up with fashion.

I guess I'm saying that there is a fine line between these two things, but I don't find the latter to be illegal.  Companies are always trying to copy what the big designers have marketed as the "in" thing to please the market and attract those who can't necessarily afford the real deal.  However, in the case of physically making something that looks like what another made, putting the other's label on it and passing it off as your own, that is definitely wrong.

I hope that made some sense!


----------



## AlliSwan (Nov 5, 2005)

Personally, I hate fakes/knockoffs/whatever because they rarely, if ever, live up to the quality of the real thing. I adore Juicy Couture and it's because of the quality of their products and especially the fact that their stuff is made in the "glamorous USA." I was a big fan of Abercrombie until they began outsourcing EVERYTHING to overseas labor--another problem with knockoffs is that they often use child/overseas labor.

I also hate how a company will come up with a great design that has great selling power because of its UNIQUE LOOK (AKA the Juicy Couture terry babydoll dress--I have yet to see even a halfway decent knockoff of this dress), and other companies will create their lousy fakes and quickly destroy the trend/look the original created. It IS stealing an idea and IS copyright infringement.

On another note, I totally agree with the Uggs thing, it's really not even a fair brand name. While I do have the "real" ones, uggs were originated in Australia and thousands wore ugg boots before Ugg Australia came along and took over the world with them. There was a real problem with eBay ending hundreds of listings last winter because people were selling "Ugg Boots" when they WERE Ugg boots! They just weren't UGG AUSTRALIA BRAND Ugg boots. 

The boots that Coach designed last winter (Carrie on SATC had a pair hehe) were a perfect example of a company creating their own version of a popular look--they were obviously not trying to pass off their product as the cookie-cutter Ugg boots.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 6, 2005)

My question was really aimed at those fakes which carry logos of or are identifiable as designs of well-known brands.


----------



## Isis (Nov 6, 2005)

I'd have to say no to buying a knockoff.
I wish I could find this one artical I read earlier this year in one of my magazines that I have subscriptions to. But I can at least say it was either in Elle, Harpers Bazzar, or W. I did manage find this artical online from Buisness today that is along the same thread. The one differnece in this one from the one in my magazine was that it doesn't talked about how the counterfeits are made in sweatshops. I'll keep searching for it though.
Here's the link, enjoy!
http://www.businesstoday.org/magazine/issues/1/6.php


----------



## user4 (Nov 7, 2005)

Well, I can't say I've never bought one. I'm not big on designer names but if I'm walking in china town and I see a bag that I like and it just happens to be a knockoff... I'm buying it. I get sick of purses every 2.5 seconds anyways, so why spend thousands of dollars on one.


----------



## midnightlouise (Nov 8, 2005)

The purist in me won't let me buy fakes lol! If the real deal is out of my price range, well, it just is.  I'm not going to buy a fake, because even if no one else can tell, I would know & it would always bother me.....


----------



## makeup_junkie (Nov 9, 2005)

NO NO NO to buying knock-offs.  Around here I see everyone carrying knock-off LV bags and it's sickening.  People who create the knock-offs are hijacking someone else's work and pawning it off to anyone with $10.  I think it's distasteful.


----------



## joytheobscure (Nov 13, 2005)

I wouldn't buy a fake designer bag, I'd rather have a low end nice bag than a fake - I have issues with all the fashion turquoise that actually copy native american styles - copying is a great form of flattery but seing haute couture copying jewelry that people have worked their lives and earn their living on kinda irritates me-  like on some of the ads- the pure turquoise ad has a gal wearing a needlepoint turquoise ring.. I guess if they aren't being passed off as authentic native american its not a violation of the federal law..but- thats my pet peeve on knockoffs- not street knockoffs of vuitton but high fashion knockoffs of native american culture.


----------



## angelstar (Nov 13, 2005)

i do see a difference between a person who buys a non-authentic product because they like the design/shape/whatever and a person who buys a non-authentic product because of the 'brand'

however i dont buy fakes - and i really don advocate it. and i think its really embarassing to have people ask you 'is that real' ....

i once had this experience with a friend who i guess was supposed to put it in as tactful a manner as possible (although seriously, you cant ask a person if something is a fake in a tactful manner) - so basically he asked me if a burberry scarf i had on at that time was authentic - i remember it very clearly because its the first time it's happened to me and its not something i can forget easily

but yes i was shocked and completely didnt know how to respond except choke out a 'yes - why?'  reply

but yeah - it would be just horrible to have a fake and have someone ask you if it was authentic or not. and just worse if you have a fake and your friend has an authentic version.... just plain embarassing.


----------



## aerials (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm not really for fakes either. It's horrible how there are SO many LV fakes out there and it kind of soils the Vuitton name a bit if you have an authentic bag.

I'd much rather know I have a real bag instead of a fake... my friend has a fake LV and a fake Dior bag, I never told her this, but they're so blatantly fake and UGLY! She just sees it as 'why spend so much on a designer bag when you can find a replica?' But the thing is, hers are sooo obvious.

Yuck!


----------



## ChrisKsAngel (Nov 14, 2005)

I so agree with you caffn8me, ... fake goods are naff and they devalue the original brand. I always wanted a Vuitton bad, but now I don't anymore. If I had one people would just assume that it was fake, so why bother? Plus, I don't want to be just another face in the crowd. I like to be original. The point of designer anything, is to show prestiage and a status symbol. Plus, the fact that they are made better and last longer. 

I can't stand all the knockoffs. It just does not make sense to me why you would buy one, esp. when everyone knows they are fake. I would never ever buy one.


----------



## Isis (Nov 14, 2005)

Exactly. I used to want an LV or Gucci bag very baddly, not anymore though. Alot of designer goods are spoiled for me anymore because the market seems to be drowned in fakes & knockoffs.


----------



## fairytale22 (Nov 16, 2005)

I say nay.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Nov 16, 2005)

i say no...i would be so upset if someone did this with something i designed....


----------



## AprilBomb (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
_The purist in me won't let me buy fakes lol! If the real deal is out of my price range, well, it just is.  I'm not going to buy a fake, because even if no one else can tell, I would know & it would always bother me....._

 

My thoughts exacty!  
And I think its totally dishonest and immoral to steal a brand's logo, manufacture something of an inferior quality, and then profit by piggybacking onto that company's image. That's bunk.  Do you think NIKE would let some other shoe company get away with that?  (Although I'm sure it's happening somewhere.)


----------



## Isis (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AprilBomb* 
_Do you think NIKE would let some other shoe company get away with that?  (Although I'm sure it's happening somewhere.)_

 
Kind of like how Guess (c. 1981) and Prada (c. 1913) both have the black enamel inverted triangle with sans-serif lettering in silver. Sure they both have a few subtile differences, they have to, but it's always irked me.


----------



## chelssea (Nov 21, 2005)

I would probably not personally buy a fake. There are a ton of bags I love that I can't afford so for me personally, I'll just let it be and I'll find something that I can afford that I like. Right now the bag I have is by a brand Hype-which is sold in Macy's and it's a really nice brand...the bag was $160 and it's huge and amazing..I get compliments on it all the time. I'd rather have that then a fake LV/gucci/prada or w/e. Still, although I don't feel it's for me personally, some people just like the design and can't afford it or don't want to spend the money on it. I think it's dumb how every girl has an LV...most of which aren't even real just because it's "popular" but I don't think I'm to judge what other people are wearing. I think people who sell fakes, like on ebay and claim that they are real deserve to be arrested, but not people who simply wear them. Also, a lot of fakes claim to be "LV inspired" or w/e and I think that's fine for sellers as long as they aren't passiing it off as the real thing


----------



## Cruella (Nov 22, 2005)

I refuse to buy fakes not because I care about the original designer - they aren't going hungry, believe me - but because those fakes are made in sweatshops in this country & overseas.


----------



## lianna (Nov 23, 2005)

For me, I would say that it depends. If I had the money to get the real stuff, I definitely wouldn't buy fakes but being a student means that I really can't afford a lot of the stuff top designers put out. I have bought fakes before, because I really liked the design of some of the bags/wallets. 

But in a way, I suppose the mentality is different from the US/Europe. Here in Asia, it's so easy to get your hands on really good fakes and everyone buys fakes so in my opinion, it's ok to buy fakes, even though I do know that I shouldn't actually be doing that.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Nov 23, 2005)

I've never bought fakes, but not because of any moral issue. I would just rather have 1 good bag than 10 cheap ones. I'm hard on purses and shoes and need quality things to hold up over time. I buy a new purse about every six months, and usually from the coach outlet store. I don't even buy anything with a logo anymore, because fakes are so common. A nice leather bag is just fine with me.


----------



## Brelki (Nov 28, 2005)

Nay.  I have wanted many Dior, Coach, and LV bags, and when I saved up the money and bought the real thing, it felt GREAT--much better than spending less money and not having the real thing.  It's a nice splurge I think.  What's funny though is that a woman clearly carrying a fake had the gall to come up to me and tell me that my LV was a fake!!  It took everything in me not to tell her that hers was the fake!!!! UGH!  (enough of the rant... lol)


----------



## ShoesSunSand (Nov 28, 2005)

ugh, i hate the fakes!  i'd much rather have fewer quality bags than tones of cheap knockoffs


----------



## velvet (Nov 30, 2005)

i bought a knock off once
i just really liked the style couldnt afford it... then it got really popular and i lost interest in it completely
i have learned to just stick with purses that dont go out of style... also in my price range


----------



## thesweetlove (Dec 1, 2005)

I don't buy knockoffs. I would rather save up for the real deal.


----------



## Isis (Dec 16, 2005)

*Harper's Bazaar*

Check out the January '06 issue page # 53.
There's a really good article on Designer Fakes.


----------



## missdiorable (Dec 17, 2005)

i dont like fakes at all. ive been hearing how child laborers make the bags i hope thats not true because it breaks my heart.


----------



## Isis (Dec 17, 2005)

Its very true.


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 17, 2005)

i'd rather have ONE real anything than a heap of cheaps...

if i've learned one thing from sex and the city, i know i'm no "fake fendi"


----------



## kimmy (Dec 17, 2005)

tyra just did a bit about this on her show yesterday.

and i agree with her, even though the designers are loaded, they won't stay that way forever...they still need an income. 

but i will admit that i'm not really a big supporter paying 5k for a handbag either, to me it's a little ridiculous just to get that brand name that's stamped on it, but that's just my opinion...those LV bags cost damn near as much as my car haha.


----------



## user3 (Dec 19, 2005)

I have to go with nay on fakes.


Everyone has listed some very good points there is really no reason for me to detail mine as they are one in the same with all the other nays.


----------



## xSazx (Dec 20, 2005)

I think fakes, that are so obviously fake just look so cheap and tacky, like the playboy bunny with bent ear? um wtf.


----------



## cbxjenn (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't have a strong opinion on buying fakes... because i dont really like those brands that are copied. If i see one on the streets and its fake, I wouldn't buy it. If it's real, I still wouldn't buy it. However, if it's fake but the style is really cute, i would buy it only for the style. 

lol my mom bought two fake coach purses b/c some psycho lady kinda pursuaded her.


----------



## KJam (Dec 30, 2005)

No - never


----------



## sweet8684girl (Jan 4, 2006)

no no no.


----------



## bluekrushbabe (Jan 5, 2006)

I'd rather save up and get a real one.  that way you'll appresiate it more. and probably look after it better aswell.


----------



## glamella (Jan 5, 2006)

When Iwas in college, everyone bought knockoffs/fakes. I don't have a problem w/ it.  Frankly, it doesn't hurt the designer brands, it actually boosts their sales because everyone wants the hottest style and most people will overextend themselves and charge the real thing anyway.


----------



## angelamarie (Jan 5, 2006)

I am extremely against counterfeit goods...especially fake designer handbags. 
They support child labor, druglords, gangs, terrorism, and are just plain TACKY. People who knowingly carry fake bags really rub me the wrong way...they're trying to fool everyone they come in contact with it. They're as fake as the bags they carry. I feel bad for people who buy fakes and don't know they've bought a fake though.

Here's a previous article from Harper's Bazaar on fakes...it has some good information on the counterfeit business:
http://www.livejournal.com/community...ite/39850.html


----------



## Isis (Jan 6, 2006)

*Thanks for posting that link!*

Isn't that the article from earlier in the year (2005)?? It's so well written!
I should have saved that issue


----------



## Dianora (Jan 7, 2006)

I never had an opinion until the LV Murikami fake explosion a few years ago...EVERYONE had one, and everyone tried to pass them off as if they were the real thing, even though everyone else knew they were fake. It was all so exceedingly tacky that I swore I would never buy a fake version of anything. If I want a designer bag for a less expensive price, I'll go searching thrift stores for the real thing.


----------



## dirtygirl (Jan 12, 2006)

Wow.. you guys have a lot of strong opinions about people who carry "fakes."


I have a purse that's a pseudo-fake.  By that I mean that it's a similar style, but it doesn't have the monograms on it or anything.  I would never buy a bag that had the monograms on it unless it was real.  

I don't try to pass it off as real, and I'm not even remotely embarrassed by being asked if it's real or fake because where I live, that never happens.  And even if it did, I would seriously laugh!

It's actually a very good quality bag, and it was made in the USA (a big reason I ended up buying it).  It's lasted longer than any other purse I've ever carried.

I bought it because it's cute. I carry it because it's cute, and I'm not ashamed to be seen with it.  Furthermore, the particular one that I'm carrying isn't even close to copyright & trademark infringement.  I see it the same way the second poster to this thread described the Uggs-looking boots.  It looks _similar_, but no one's being fooled into thinking it's the real thing.  





And for those who are so self-righteous about the copying issue, I hope that you have never ever, not even once, downloaded any MP3s that you didn't pay for because that is just as much stealing as any "fake" designer purse.  In fact, that's not even copying-stealing, it's direct stealing!  But if you have, then I wouldn't talk so much (and make so many ASSumptions about) people carrying similar-to-designer looking bags because you're not any better.


----------



## dirtygirl (Jan 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dianora* 
_I never had an opinion until the LV Murikami fake explosion a few years ago...EVERYONE had one, and everyone tried to pass them off as if they were the real thing, even though everyone else knew they were fake. It was all so exceedingly tacky that I swore I would never buy a fake version of anything. If I want a designer bag for a less expensive price, I'll go searching thrift stores for the real thing._

 
although rare, it is fun to find legitimate bags that way.  i found this cute retro coach purse like that.  i don't carry it very often, but it's real (i had it authenticated), and i only paid $26 for it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  yay for good deals!


----------



## MeganGMcD (Jan 13, 2006)

I could really, really, REALLY care less about the designers and their over inflated prices. I buy artisan, the prices are great, they are  creative, and they help the local economy. I would MUCH rather give someone 50 dollars for a handcrafted bag that people drop dead over.  

However I will NOT buy fakes because of labor issues. Ever. It is a self feeding demon. The designers drive the prices up so high and the market responds. The market will ALWAYS respond no matter who they have to mow over and destroy to do it.


----------



## Pimptress (Jan 13, 2006)

I might as well glaze cow dung in gold and sell it as high-end jewelry; people will buy anything. It seems like people are so into the fact that they are getting a certain "stance" in society by carrying a 5,000 dollar bag, that they don't even realize that they can get a good quality wonderful looking purse that's not gaudy and covered in initials at a very low price that will last MUCH longer and get much better use.


----------



## Pimptress (Jan 13, 2006)

AT WALMART

i forgot to add that.


----------



## Isis (Jan 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtygirl* 
_Wow.. you guys have a lot of strong opinions about people who carry "fakes."

I have a purse that's a pseudo-fake.  By that I mean that it's a similar style, but it doesn't have the monograms on it or anything.  I would never buy a bag that had the monograms on it unless it was real.  

I don't try to pass it off as real, and I'm not even remotely embarrassed by being asked if it's real or fake because where I live, that never happens.  And even if it did, I would seriously laugh!

It's actually a very good quality bag, and it was made in the USA (a big reason I ended up buying it).  It's lasted longer than any other purse I've ever carried.

I bought it because it's cute. I carry it because it's cute, and I'm not ashamed to be seen with it.  Furthermore, the particular one that I'm carrying isn't even close to copyright & trademark infringement.  I see it the same way the second poster to this thread described the Uggs-looking boots.  It looks similar, but no one's being fooled into thinking it's the real thing.  

And for those who are so self-righteous about the copying issue, I hope that you have never ever, not even once, downloaded any MP3s that you didn't pay for because that is just as much stealing as any "fake" designer purse.  In fact, that's not even copying-stealing, it's direct stealing!  But if you have, then I wouldn't talk so much (and make so many ASSumptions about) people carrying similar-to-designer looking bags because you're not any better._

 
You're making alot of ASSumptions yourself.

I think what most of us have in mind here are the Blackmarket knockoffs, or those obvious things you see on mall kiosks (you know the ones I'm talking about), or sold on the street, or out of trunks. The stuff that Guess or any other legit company sells are in a totally different ballgame. They certainly do style their product by what's coming down the runways & trends. But they do not try to pass it off as what it's not. That just carries too many legal implications.

Also, I don't see anyone here that is calling into question your own personal reasons for having whatever purse you have. Your opinions are your opinions. None of us are going to try to change what you think.

And that MP3 comment? How about all those images that employees (or whoever they are) have been leaking from MAC and posting up just so we can see the newest and latest. Don't tell me you havn't been enjoying those now just like all the rest of us? And I don't seem to see anyone complaining about that?? Because guess what. Whoever is getting these images is stealing too. They are considered intellectual property of the company.

Talk about self-rightousness...go look in the mirror. None of us are claiming to be perfect.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 14, 2006)

Well, if I saw a bag that I liked and it was a knockoff, I might purchase it if it wasn't too expensive...as most fakes are. However, it would be because I liked the design and not because I wanted to appear as something I'm not...rich!  Afterall, I'd look really convincing in my sometimes grunge attire carrying a Prada or Vuitton. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wink wink! 

On the otherhand, I don't hold it against anyone who carries an obviously fake bag either. I just merely find it amusing when someone pulls up in a junk heap and then sashays out carrying a Vuitton bag. To each their own, I guess.


----------



## inlucesco (Jan 14, 2006)

What I don't understand is why people are so ga-ga over LV in the first place. ;D


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 14, 2006)

Well, my thoughts are that a lot of people are ga-ga over Vuitton because it has star power status behind it. For some reason a lot of people want to be seen carrying/wearing the same thing as the famous. What I can't justify is the price of Vuitton and the like. Afterall, if truth be known I highly doubt the people who are in charge of stitching the bags, etc. make that much money. It's all in a name....


----------



## Cera (Jan 14, 2006)

I think a lot of the posters in this thread are forgetting something- not everyone buys fakes just to appear to have the real thing. Sometimes fake bags are bought by people who just like how they look. In fact, there are a lot of people out there who don't even know what LV or Dior, etc is. I have friends who've worn Dior necklaces and then gotten asked if the CD is their initials or if their or their boyfriend's name is Dior 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also... not everyone can justify the price. Now, I usually don't tell people how much my bag costs when asked- I've had enough of the surprized reactions and dropped eyeballs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To them, a bag is a bag and if a fake is able to carry things, then well, it's just as good as any designer bag; and the monograms are just a design, nothing more.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *inlucesco* 
_What I don't understand is why people are so ga-ga over LV in the first place. ;D_

 
Same here. LV has made some of the ugliest bags I have ever seen.


----------



## Pimptress (Jan 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FairladyZ* 
_And that MP3 comment? How about all those images that employees (or whoever they are) have been leaking from MAC and posting up just so we can see the newest and latest. Don't tell me you havn't been enjoying those now just like all the rest of us? And I don't seem to see anyone complaining about that?? Because guess what. Whoever is getting these images is stealing too. They are considered intellectual property of the company._

 

Way off target there. She never said that she doesn't download mp3s. She was merely giving an example of how hypocritical people are being about this situation, and I'm sorry, but you are certainly coming off as the epitome of hypocrisy about this particular subject. Re-read her post and then give your *opinions* too.


----------



## Isis (Jan 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pimptress* 
_Way off target there. She never said that she doesn't download mp3s. She was merely giving an example of how hypocritical people are being about this situation, and I'm sorry, but you are certainly coming off as the epitome of hypocrisy about this particular subject. Re-read her post and then give your *opinions* too._

 
uhuh.
Did I say she said that? No I didn't. So don't put words in my mouth. I was refering to the images posted up here. Which we've all looked at/shared in.
Anyway. Nice try but you can't bait me into one of those stupid online arguments. Which is exactly where this would go.
She said her bit.
I said mine.
Now you've said yours.
Accecpt the fact that this will go nowhere from here.


----------



## Pimptress (Jan 14, 2006)

Nope, you didn't exactly say that, but you were implying that she was claiming to have never downloaded an mp3s. 

And yes, because arguing on the internet is like winning the special olypmics; you may have won, but you're still retarded, as said in the midst of every forum argument. 

Just protecting my best friend.


----------



## dirtygirl (Jan 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FairladyZ* 
_You're making alot of ASSumptions yourself.

I think what most of us have in mind here are the Blackmarket knockoffs, or those obvious things you see on mall kiosks (you know the ones I'm talking about), or sold on the street, or out of trunks. The stuff that Guess or any other legit company sells are in a totally different ballgame. They certainly do style their product by what's coming down the runways & trends. But they do not try to pass it off as what it's not. That just carries too many legal implications.

Also, I don't see anyone here that is calling into question your own personal reasons for having whatever purse you have. Your opinions are your opinions. None of us are going to try to change what you think.

And that MP3 comment? How about all those images that employees (or whoever they are) have been leaking from MAC and posting up just so we can see the newest and latest. Don't tell me you havn't been enjoying those now just like all the rest of us? And I don't seem to see anyone complaining about that?? Because guess what. Whoever is getting these images is stealing too. They are considered intellectual property of the company.

Talk about self-rightousness...go look in the mirror. None of us are claiming to be perfect._

 

le sigh.


I didn't make any assumptions, I promise.  This is all directly quoted from JUST the first page of this thread: 

One person said, “it would be just horrible to have a fake and have someone ask you if it was authentic or not. and just worse if you have a fake and your friend has an authentic version.... just plain embarassing.”

Another said, “my friend has a fake LV and a fake Dior bag, I never told her this, but they're so blatantly fake and UGLY! She just sees it as 'why spend so much on a designer bag when you can find a replica?' But the thing is, hers are sooo obvious.

Yuck!”

A third said, “I can't stand all the knockoffs. It just does not make sense to me why you would buy one, esp. when everyone knows they are fake. I would never ever buy one.”

Thus, my statements aren't based on assumptions, they're based on the things actual people actually said!  Sorry to burst that bubble.


I bought my purse at a kiosk in the mall, so what were you saying about those again and not criticizing what or why I'm carrying it?  What they were selling was perfectly legal designer inspired, no logos, but a similar style.  It's all perfectly legal.  In fact, most kiosks are perfectly legal. (Come to think of it, I haven't found one yet that isn't!) You can't compare a mall kiosk to the blackmarket.  Well, I suppose you can, but perhaps you should understand more about the blackmarket and about what it takes to sell out of the mall (i.e. licenses, agreements, contracts, etc etc)

Your paragraph about the MP3 argument REALLY made me laugh because  you basically reinforced my point.  IF YOU DOWNLOAD MP3s, THEN YOU ARE STEALING.  I never said whether I did or didn't download MP3s, but I _also haven't_ come on the forum and talked all kinds of shit about fake/designer-inspired/knock-off/etc purses and the people who carry them and/or buy them.  It's not about acting perfect; it's about acting self-righteous.  The argument flows as such:  _If you are
actually stealing, then do not come on the forum and knock other
people who you_ "consider" _ stealing._ 

By the way, since we are all unsure of how those images have been released, we cannot necessarily assume that they were stolen.  However, if you worry about the theft of MAC's intellectual property, I highly urge to contact the corporate headquarters and let them know about their images being posted around the internet.  I can tell you from the prospective of someone who works in the intellectual property legal field, it would be greatly appreciated, and the company would thank you.


----------



## Isis (Jan 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtygirl* 
_I didn't make any assumptions, I promise.

Your paragraph about the MP3 argument REALLY made me laugh because  you basically reinforced my point.  IF YOU DOWNLOAD MP3s, THEN YOU ARE STEALING.  I never said whether I did or didn't download MP3s_

 
Well it defintely seemed like that's what you were saying. Maybe you should have quoted them in the first place then.

And about the MP3 paragraph reinforcement, that was the point. I simply applied it in a different way. Did you expect a cookie for figuring that out all by yourself?

I don't know who you are, niether do I care what you (personally) actually do or don't do in real life (this includes downloading MP3s or not, what you buy and where or don't, whatever). It's all just words on a screen.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Jan 15, 2006)

i dont care if they are fake or real- if i like the style of it ill buy it. but i usually adore Juicy Couture.


----------



## dirtygirl (Jan 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FairladyZ* 
_Well it defintely seemed like that's what you were saying. Maybe you should have quoted them in the first place then.

And about the MP3 paragraph reinforcement, that was the point. I simply applied it in a different way. Did you expect a cookie for figuring that out all by yourself?

I don't know who you are, niether do I care what you (personally) actually do or don't do in real life (this includes downloading MP3s or not, what you buy and where or don't, whatever). It's all just words on a screen._

 

Well, just as long as we both agree that you're stealing just like the people who steal designs, then it's all good!


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

I dont buy knockoffs because i think its super disrespectful to the desigher. But my mom buys fakes, it doesnt really bother me. I just dont do it.


----------



## lipstik (Mar 10, 2006)

No way.


----------



## alysia (Apr 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtygirl* 
_And for those who are so self-righteous about the copying issue, I hope that you have never ever, not even once, downloaded any MP3s that you didn't pay for because that is just as much stealing as any "fake" designer purse.  In fact, that's not even copying-stealing, it's direct stealing!  But if you have, then I wouldn't talk so much (and make so many ASSumptions about) people carrying similar-to-designer looking bags because you're not any better._

 
Unless your in Canada. Than it's legal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And buying something with a similar STYLE (ie. a guess bag with the triangle) well that's not a fake. A fake is OBVIOUSLY trying to pass itself off as a designer bad Ie. Coach, LV.
And fakes are nasty. I shudder because my mother bought one. I tried to burn it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a student & I'd rather save for it than buy a fake and support some lame-ass counterfitter. I have a lot of respect for designers, sooo


----------



## sarahbeth564 (Apr 14, 2006)

I don't like the idea of someone stealing the design of someone else, but at the same time I think its ridiculous to spend so much money on a bag!  You're basically paying the company so much stinking money to advertise for them.  You're just a pawn in a big game where they can lure more people in because you're a walking advertisement.


----------



## alysia (Apr 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sarahbeth564* 
_I don't like the idea of someone stealing the design of someone else, but at the same time I think its ridiculous to spend so much money on a bag!  You're basically paying the company so much stinking money to advertise for them.  You're just a pawn in a big game where they can lure more people in because you're a walking advertisement._

 
& I love that game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Consumer Whore right here! Why else would I spend 300$ on a pair of jeans? or 18$ for an eyeshadow? hee.


----------



## BeautifulHelena (Apr 22, 2006)

Well, if you can´t afford the real stuff, just get something within your budget, expecially when it´s obvious something is fake because of the bad quality.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 13, 2006)

I know everyone in this topic is agaisnt knockoffs but i'm for them, i have several bags that are knockoffs a couple are playboys, it suits me cos i dont have much money and i rather spend more on MAC than bags, my limit is like up to £10 per bag


----------



## Shimmer (May 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeup_junkie* 
_NO NO NO to buying knock-offs.  Around here I see everyone carrying knock-off LV bags and it's sickening.  People who create the knock-offs are hijacking someone else's work and pawning it off to anyone with $10.  I think it's distasteful._

 
ten bucks?
Cha, here fake LVs are running at about 90 bucks! :/


I hate fakes. 
I hate fake bags and clothes. Bleh.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (May 14, 2006)

I went to one of those "purse parties" a few weeks ago. My friend was hosting. I was really surprised at how expensive they were. Most were well over $100. I didn't buy anything, mostly because of the price. One particular faux Prada was very tempting, but I couldn't justify $150 for a fake, when I could buy a new authentic Coach for a little more.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (May 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluegrassbabe* 
_I went to one of those "purse parties" a few weeks ago. My friend was hosting. I was really surprised at how expensive they were. Most were well over $100. I didn't buy anything, mostly because of the price. One particular faux Prada was very tempting, but I couldn't justify $150 for a fake, when I could buy a new authentic Coach for a little more._

 

same here ! they had Coach wristlets for 40 bucks !! might as well just get a real one..


----------

